# Bell Tree Direct - 9.8.2014



## Justin (Sep 8, 2014)

Good evening everyone! Usually we do these in the mornings, but hell with that, it's *Justin* here with the 5th instalment of our Bell Tree Direct series! For those new to the forum, or who missed the previous instalments, Bell Tree Direct is our series to announce the latest happenings around TBT and new additions to the site. The Shop is typically restocked as well.

Here's what we've got to share today...


*We're doing a... podcast? What?!​*
It was a stormy night inside the TBT Tower where all the staff members got together to discuss upcoming projects. Amongst the discussion of how to find a way to delay the next shop restock, a brave *Justin* suggested a new idea. "Would... would anyone actually want to listen to a bunch of idiots talk for an hour?" he proposed. No, probably not, they all said. But it still happened. Why? We don't know. 

Listen to our debut episode of the Bell Tree Podcast below if you want to listen to a selection of TBT staff talk about video games and TBT for an hour. Don't say we didn't warn you. It's our first time trying this out, so please bare our awkwardness for the first 15 minutes or so. It picks up pretty well after that.

Stream it on YouTube here:






You can also download the podcast MP3 directly for listening on your phone or other music player by clicking here.

*Cast:* Justin, Gandalf (Ben), Jeremy, Prof Gallows (Curtis), Kaiaa (REDACTED), Tina

*Topics & Timestamps:*
Introduction - :30
New Nintendo 3DS Models - 1:10
Amiibo Figures - 9:30
More on New Nintendo 3DS Models - 12:25
Club Nintendo Smash Bros. Soundtrack Offer - 21:10
Super Smash Bros. 3DS & Wii U - 22:20
Mario Kart 8 - 27:45
Miyamoto on Casual Gamers - 37:20
Splatoon - 38:50 
Hyrule Warriors - 42:57
TBT Beach Party Contest Winners + Surprise - 49:15
TBT Podcast - 55:10
Professor Layton x Phoenix Wright - 56:43
Ask The Staff: Podcast Edition & Closing - 58:35

_Editor's Note: This episode was recorded on the Labor Day weekend._

*Please leave any feedback on the show in its separate thread located here:
*
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?222873-The-Bell-Tree-Podcast-Episode-1-September

*We're also accepting Ask the Staff questions for future episodes in this thread located here:*

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?222885-Ask-the-Staff-Podcast-Edition


*TBT Beach Party 2014 Winners!​*
This summer we hosted the first TBT Beach Party consisting of two new categories of contests we've never done before. We were blown away by the amount of participation on these. The voting for both contests have ended, and we've got the results right here! (you can also listen to the winners being announced on the podcast)




In the Sandcastle Creation contest, members were challenged to create their own "sandcastle" inside out of the daily objects you find around your home. Here are the winners:

*1st Place:* Oblivia with 180 votes!







*2nd Place:* LaurinaMN with 78 votes!







*3rd Place: *Juudai with 56 votes!






Thanks to everyone who entered and congratulations to our winners. Each winner will receive five TBT stickers, their corresponding trophy collectible, and 400, 250, or 150 TBT Bells.




In the Collectible Creation contest, members were challenged to create their very own summer themed collectible icon for a chance to have their art and idea featured in our Shop as a real collectible. Here are the winners:

*1st Place:* Witch with 99 votes!






*2nd Place:* Lassy with 98 votes!






*3rd Place: *cc-aitlin with 69 votes!






Thanks to everyone who entered and congratulations to our winners. Each winner will receive five TBT stickers, the winning collectible, and 300, 200, or 100 TBT Bells.




For both contests, collectibles and TBT Bells will be awarded later today or tomorrow. Winners who wish to receive their stickers, please contact *Jeremy* via private message with your mailing address.

And a special thank you to moderator *Kaiaa* for doing the bulk of the work to put this quick summer event together! In fact, if you listen to the Bell Tree Podcast, you'll even be able to catch her announcing the winners herself. Plus, you get that adorable voice.


*Two New Summer Collectibles in the Shop
*​*
SURPRISE!*​
Since we loved both of them so much, and the votes were SO close... *We're releasing BOTH the 1st AND 2nd place TBT Beach Party collectibles in the Shop today.* Join us in closing out the summer and welcoming in the fall by purchasing these summer collectibles for a limited time.







*Stock Information:* 150 of each collectible is currently available in the Shop right now to start. Another 350 will be released throughout the next week in batches. JK, restocked another 150 right now. After the week ends, the pair of collectibles will be taken out of the Shop and put in the Disney Vault until further notice.

*​**Monthly Birthstones HD Remastered Remix Game of the Year Edition​*
As previously announced, the full set of Monthly Birthstone collectibles will be returning to the Shop over the course of the next year. Now's your chance to pick up September's birthstone if you missed out on it last year, it's back in the Shop RIGHT NOW. PLUS, we're offering it at a special reintroduction discount of just 199 Bells until 9/12 to encourage new collectors to start their collection. Grab it! It's my birthday stone!!!



​
*User Profile Visual Makeover​*
Last night, we soft launched a visual makeover to the user profiles on TBT during a short downtime. It's officially live now, so if you already saw it, congrats.  Previously, the profile design was a simple transparent overlay of the forum background. In today's update, the profile has its own styles which match the design of the entire forum.

We think it's a nice improvement and we'll be looking into the possibility of other visual tweaks across the forum. Check it out yourself by heading to your own profile, or any other user profile. And be sure to let us know of any feedback you might have in this thread.

_Please note: We will be making additional small tweaks to the profiles in the next week. There's actually already been one since these screenshots were taken. Also, check out those super rad comments by some super rad people in the screenshots below._

*OLD LOOK
*





*NEW LOOK*






*Avatars in Boards!
*
Here's another visual tweak to the forums: You will now find small avatars displayed next to a user's name on the board display pages. Using these avatars, you can identify the latest poster even easier at a glance. This feature is now live in all boards, so check it out yourself by heading to any board on TBT! Like it? Hate it? Let us know!​
_This feature has been disabled for the moment due to some issues we did not foresee in our test environment._





​
*RESTOCK!!!​*
It's happening! Check out a substantial restock of Cherry and Peach fruits in the Shop right now. Some other items are also stocked.



​

*TBT Undercover​*
Have you ever wanted to browse TBT discreetly from your workplace or school, but were bothered by the large and colourful images everywhere? Don't want your peers to know you're visiting an Animal Crossing forum while you should be working? Check out the new *TBT Undercover *theme in the theme selector at the bottom of the forum! The banner, styles, signature, avatars, and collectibles are all removed in this theme. Say goodbye to productivity.
_
This theme was inspired by *Jeremy* trying to play Mafia at work. Godspeed.

_






*3,750,000 Posts!​*
Another post count update for everyone today! We've just passed 3,750,000 total posts on TBT, after just hitting 3 million earlier in the year. We've ran the calculations and over the course of the three summer months of June/July/August, TBT members made a total of *637,899* posts! That's phenomenal. Click here to redeem a promotional code for 50 free Bells to the first 100 clicks. Go on and spend those towards one of our new shiny Beach Party collectibles.


*Thaaaaaat's all folks!​*
Thanks for joining us on today's Bell Tree Direct! That's about all we have to share for today, but rest assured we're always working on future projects. Look forward to the triumphant return of The Bell Tree Fair later in the winter to celebrate TBT's 10th anniversary. We'll have more information on that soon.

As always, be sure to let us know what you think about the announcements today by posting below.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

Woaaah awesome! Podcast! I'll listen~


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 8, 2014)

56 PMs in your inbox???


----------



## Cress (Sep 8, 2014)

I got my popsicle!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 8, 2014)

F3 + free bells

Thanks Justin!


----------



## Lauren (Sep 8, 2014)

BellGreen said:


> 56 PMs in your inbox???



They're all me


----------



## Tessie (Sep 8, 2014)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## oath2order (Sep 8, 2014)

Jeremy playing mafia at work. Shaaame.

Got the collectibles ~swiggity swag~

I _love_ the small details with the profile

Small thing. The Popsicle is called the "Popsicle (TBT Peach Party)" dunno if that's intentional because of the peach restock

I like the avatar in boards.


oh podcast. ok. i'l comment when I watch hear it


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

Got both Summer Collectibles! 
Thank you guys!~


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 8, 2014)

Grr lag, I missed out on some of the restocks  well I got a Popsicle ^^


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 8, 2014)

_I got the の!_

and the rest of the other letters


also got one collectible I added but meant to delete but I guess lag was too slow for me and it purchased so

maybe sell it later if value goes up, or just keep idk


----------



## BlueLeaf (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow I got all the collectables I wanted even with slow internet and withdrawing bells


----------



## Solar (Sep 8, 2014)

If my internet wasn't so slow I could've nabbed some more collectibles maybe. I was watching the clock for so long for the restock. But nice little updates c:


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 8, 2014)

Already got 50 bells and the collectibles!


----------



## windfall (Sep 8, 2014)

I was wondering why my profile looked different. I grabbed the new collectables (they look great!).
TBT undercover looks pretty cool. Wish my laptop wasn't a bunch of junk, I would actually use it at school >_>


Also, nice KH reference re: the birthstones.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 8, 2014)

I had the collectibles in my cart and as soon as I hit confirm purchase they disappeared. Nice


----------



## f11 (Sep 8, 2014)

kek


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

Also, guys, for me the avatars for latest posts aren't showing up properly. 

For example, next to my username in the selfie thread, Bambi's avatar shows up lol. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## Cory (Sep 8, 2014)

WOOT GOT BOTH BEACH COLLECTABLES!!!


----------



## Snype (Sep 8, 2014)

Listened to the podcast.

Got some free bells too.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Sep 8, 2014)

/that's/ why my screen turned all weird when I was on my phone! I must have accidentally turned on undercover.


----------



## Horus (Sep 8, 2014)

I will merch the crap out of these collectibles


----------



## Sholee (Sep 8, 2014)

so who got the 2 other yellow letters~


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 8, 2014)

Yea Popsicle. ; D ;


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 8, 2014)

Noooooooo!!!!!! I didn't make it to my pink letters *bawling* At least I got my cherries.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

What a surprise... I missed the restocks after minutes of them being live.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 8, 2014)

omg no wonder the forums are loading so slow! whats with all these pictures on the right of threads now~


----------



## Mario. (Sep 8, 2014)

I couldn't even get any of the collectables cuz the site was so laggy -__-


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 8, 2014)

almost got a peach but both beach collectibles, a choco cake and *18* Cherrys


----------



## xxxmadison (Sep 8, 2014)

Um, when I went to check out all of my items in my cart were gone.
What gives?


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 8, 2014)

I missed the no because I first had to withdraw bells but I got the other letters! YAY


----------



## M O L K O (Sep 8, 2014)

Really nice. I'll probably listen to the podcast tomorrow, glad you got in mp3 file, makes it a bit easier for people like me. Also those sandcastles were onpoint! Loved the one with the cat in it <3


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

Horus said:


> I will merch the crap out of these collectibles



Holy ****ing **** horus


----------



## Freckles (Sep 8, 2014)

Was trying for a peach and chocolate caaaaaake. 

But hey, I got a few others so I'm happy


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 8, 2014)

New stuff, yeah! Congrats to everyone on the contests. It was a lot of fun! 
Yeah The Bell Tree Fair!

Had a seizure when collectibles were restocks, I clicked everywhere lol. Seriously! Why!


----------



## Crystiesc (Sep 8, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> I had the collectibles in my cart and as soon as I hit confirm purchase they disappeared. Nice


Happened to me too. I was confused - I had no idea these things sold so fast! Lol


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 8, 2014)

Sholee said:


> omg no wonder the forums are loading so slow! whats with all these pictures on the right of threads now~



You must be part of the people who didn't read the whole thing XD


----------



## Story (Sep 8, 2014)

Whoa, I picked a bad time to try and sell meh stuff. xD


----------



## Capella (Sep 8, 2014)

i got cool stuff gg


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 8, 2014)

*Early restock.*


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 8, 2014)

I totally missed the restock and the collectibles. Oh well, there never going to come back.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 8, 2014)

BellGreen said:


> You must be part of the people who didn't read the whole thing XD



Can you fix your sig, the width is really long.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 8, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Grr lag, I missed out on some of the restocks  well I got a Popsicle ^^





Crystiesc said:


> Happened to me too. I was confused - I had no idea these things sold so fast! Lol



It's like going to the grocery store and having some old lady take stuff out of your cart lmao. Tbh they shouldn't have removed it from carts of people who already clicked on them, but meh, whatevs c:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh wait, nevermind I got them! Hoorah!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 8, 2014)

WAIT IT SHOWED BACK UP IN MY CART AND DUPLICATED THE PURCHASE???


----------



## LilD (Sep 8, 2014)

Just got some new!  Congrats to winners!


----------



## Cress (Sep 8, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Also, guys, for me the avatars for latest posts aren't showing up properly.
> 
> For example, next to my username in the selfie thread, Bambi's avatar shows up lol. Is this happening to anyone else?



It shows who started the thread, not the last post in it.


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 8, 2014)

Is / will there be an option to turn off the lil' avatar that shows up on the boards?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

Hopefully, I'm not coming off as harsh or anything, but the new "latest post" feature makes the whole page look cramped, especially ones with animated avatars. Just putting in my two cents, sorry.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 8, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> Is / will there be an option to turn off the lil' avatar that shows up on the boards?



Yes, i second this


----------



## Justin (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, the avatars are a little broken at the moment. We'll be keeping an eye on them and maybe turning them off later today. They worked great on our test site!!


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

So many greedy people!!
No-one needs multiple copies. 
Also can't believe I missed the letters AGAIN...


----------



## f11 (Sep 8, 2014)

I feel powerful.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It shows who started the thread, not the last post in it.


Ooooohhh, makes sense! XD
Thanks!


----------



## Juudai (Sep 8, 2014)

"I nominated the cake and then I voted for Oblivia's."
o h . I see how it is.
(Thanks you guys☆ the cake was delicious by the way).
I voted for LaurinaMN's, but I was pretty torn between hers & Oblivia's. Both were awesome.
Congrats you two.<3
& to the collectible winners as well. They're super cute!

& I noticed the profile switch-up earlier today. I definitely prefer this over how it used to be. It's easier to navigate & looks great.

Anyhooow,
that's probably all I've got to say. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 8, 2014)

Justin said:


> Yeah, the avatars are a little broken at the moment. We'll be keeping an eye on them and maybe turning them off later today. They worked great on our test site!!



Would it be possible to have them as a settings option (unless it already is)? 

I can certainly see the appeal of something like this, but tbh I like my forum index pages to take as minimal loading time as possible... plus its kinda distracting for me


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> I feel powerful.


Me 2


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 8, 2014)

Justin said:


> Yeah, the avatars are a little broken at the moment. We'll be keeping an eye on them and maybe turning them off later today. They worked great on our test site!!


----------



## Mario. (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you for doing an early restock  again


----------



## Adventure9 (Sep 8, 2014)

Oi, it was like black Friday shopping in here. Everyone keeps taking things out my cart lol. JK got some popsicles


----------



## Horus (Sep 8, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> I feel powerful.



I understand


----------



## Byngo (Sep 8, 2014)

That was crey. 

But I got 3 of each collectible


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 8, 2014)

i didn't get much beach collectibles. i'll catch one of those restocks once i sell my 3 cherries


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 8, 2014)

Natty said:


> But I got 3 of each collectible



_USODA!_

It's impossible.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 8, 2014)

Just wanna thank the mods again for all the hard work! Loving the podcast btw.

♪( ?▽｀)


----------



## Byngo (Sep 8, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> _USODA!_
> 
> It's impossible.



I mean the beach collectibles.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't really care about the Japanese letters that much, but I still must get the Peach and Cherry!


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

*There is really no need to have more than one of each. Greedy and selfish.

Now there are a bunch of people with a bunch of the same collectibles, and even more people with none.*


----------



## Yookey (Sep 8, 2014)

Listening to the podcast. XD Interesting.


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 8, 2014)

spamurai said:


> *There is really no need to have more than one of each. Greedy and selfish.
> 
> Now there are a bunch of people with a bunch of the same collectibles, and even more people with none.*



i got 18 cherries


----------



## Byngo (Sep 8, 2014)

spamurai said:


> *There is really no need to have more than one of each. Greedy and selfish.
> 
> Now there are a bunch of people with a bunch of the same collectibles, and even more people with none.*



Before jumping to conclusions, please consider the reasons some people may have gotten more than one. In my case, I bought extras to give to some of my friends.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 8, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> i got 18 cherries



(pretty sure he's just butthurt)


----------



## f11 (Sep 8, 2014)

i got some 4 mahou and friends


----------



## xanisha (Sep 8, 2014)

Yay! I the new collectibles are so cute <3 Hopefully I will be able to get them in the next restock ^.^


----------



## Witch (Sep 8, 2014)

It's been really crazy .........   but fun


----------



## Peisinoe (Sep 8, 2014)

OMG THE PODCAST IS SO CUTE. 

AHHHHHHHH


----------



## littlem0kid (Sep 8, 2014)

wow really like the podcast,good idea c;


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> i got 18 cherries



Good for you. Already selling them I see.



Natty said:


> Before jumping to conclusions, please consider the reasons some people may have gotten more than one. In my case, I bought extras to give to some of my friends.



There are always exceptions, of course.



Trundle said:


> (pretty sure he's just butthurt)



You wait until tomorrow morning GMT +1.
They'll be plenty of people expressing they're views just like me.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 8, 2014)

Podcast be looking good though


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 8, 2014)

can we have undercover skin with avis and such as well?

that layout actually looks really visually appealing to me, but I like images


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 8, 2014)

Aw the new collectibles are so cute! And I plan to listen to the podcast later...they're a great idea. 

One thing though, I actually prefer the transparent profiles better. Oh well...

Thanks for the excitement! lol


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 8, 2014)

Ergh, too bad it was held late at night here. Maybe I wouldn't have been half asleep while trying to multi-task and get a collectable, haha.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 8, 2014)

spamurai said:


> You wait until tomorrow morning GMT +1.
> They'll be plenty of people expressing they're views just like me.



I agree, a few is one thing, but the people that grabbed 10? That's not for their friends...it's almost mean-spirited.


----------



## Horus (Sep 8, 2014)

spamurai said:


> *There is really no need to have more than one of each. Greedy and selfish.
> 
> Now there are a bunch of people with a bunch of the same collectibles, and even more people with none.*





LyraVale said:


> I agree, a few is one thing, but the people that grabbed 10? That's not for their friends...it's almost mean-spirited.



I'm more than willing to sell mine


Supply & demand is the name of the game


----------



## Sholee (Sep 8, 2014)

is there a way to change your profile to the previous style? Not feeling the brown. I liked the transparency of the old one.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 8, 2014)

Horus said:


> I'm more than willing to sell mine
> 
> 
> Supply & demand is the name of the game



You certainly have a right to do that.

There's more than one way to play "the game" though.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Sep 8, 2014)

I grabbed 15 Lollies and 10 icecreams. I gave away 5 lollies to my friends.

I also got 2 green letters.

But I don't see how that's mean spirited or selfish. 







I'll sell most of them in a few months anyway :U


----------



## f11 (Sep 8, 2014)

same. but i kinda want to keep them all!


----------



## mogyay (Sep 8, 2014)

i've been here for a while now and i feel i should start participating in the the tragic game that is collectibles, are restocks completely random or is there some sort of notification telling us when it will happen (i know there was a countdown but that's the first time i've seen that i feel)? also congrats whoever got the cute summer goodies


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 8, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> I grabbed 15 Lollies and 10 icecreams. I gave away 5 lollies to my friends.
> 
> I also got 2 green letters.
> 
> ...



I got 2 of each, so I'm not saying I'm amazingly selfless. But some people were posting their sad they missed it, and others were posting about how they grabbed a bunch. Seemed mean to me to rub it in those people's faces that missed out.


----------



## Justin (Sep 8, 2014)

Sholee said:


> is there a way to change your profile to the previous style? Not feeling the brown. I liked the transparency of the old one.



No, sorry.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Sep 8, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> I got 2 of each, so I'm not saying I'm amazingly selfless. But some people were posting their sad they missed it, and others were posting about how they grabbed a bunch. Seemed mean to me to rub it in those people's faces that missed out.



I got my amount of each on accident. I was just clicking as fast as possible.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> I grabbed 15 Lollies and 10 icecreams. I gave away 5 lollies to my friends.
> 
> I also got 2 green letters.
> 
> ...



It's nice you gave some away already.

How much will you sell a green letter for, when/if you do?

And basically because it's not allowing people to even grab one for themselves.
A few people even had them in their carts and ended up getting none. (I guess because the sites traffic was so busy that their carts timed out or something, I dunno).


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 8, 2014)

Ah, I also have a question. Will people in a completely different time zone be getting a restock, also? 
Or is this the only one?


----------



## Lio Fotia (Sep 8, 2014)

spamurai said:


> It's nice you gave some away already.
> 
> How much will you sell a green letter for, when/if you do?
> 
> ...



I have them up in my shop in the TBT MP already, if you wanna go make an offer.

I was actually after a yellow letter but when I missed it I got mad and clicked the summer collectibles like mad. LOL.

I'm probably gonna sell off half of them eventually. Have ten or so of each is kinda lame IMO.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Ah, I also have a question. Will people in a completely different time zone be getting a restock, also?
> Or is this the only one?



I'm guess there will for the summer ones, but not the letters/fruit.
Although there's already been 300 of each summer collectible stocked and restocked so close together...


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 8, 2014)

i need another set of beach collectibles

- - - Post Merge - - -

500 blog posts! beach collectible restocks!


----------



## Jake (Sep 8, 2014)

U shud probably read ur notifications instead of making this thread, jubsus


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 8, 2014)

i might sell my 15 cherries. i'm keeping this choco cake that i managed to get.


----------



## WonderK (Sep 8, 2014)

Jake. said:


> U shud probably read ur notifications instead of making this thread, jubsus



I second this.


----------



## Justin (Sep 8, 2014)

Jake. said:


> U shud probably read ur notifications instead of making this thread, jubsus





WonderK said:


> I second this.



Never.

Ever.


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 8, 2014)

Justin said:


> Never.
> 
> Ever.



what?


----------



## Justin (Sep 8, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> what?



woops quoted the wrong person


----------



## Miya902 (Sep 8, 2014)

The new collectibles look so tasty! And just in time for my beach trip next week! hehe!


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

Jake. said:


> U shud probably read ur notifications instead of making this thread, jubsus



I don't get it


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 8, 2014)

Justin said:


> woops quoted the wrong person



That happened to me too! The site's being a little glitchy....


----------



## Angira (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm very happy for everyone that got their collectables in time!! Since Im fairly new here I hope I will learn to be faster next time, haha!


----------



## WonderK (Sep 8, 2014)

Justin said:


> Never.
> 
> Ever.









On topic: Glad to see new collectibles in the shop and finally a re-stock.


----------



## Big Forum User (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow. Already sold out of everything.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you. I enjoyed the podcast and thank you Kaiaa for the awesome beach party!


----------



## VioletPrincess (Sep 8, 2014)

Loved the podcast and the collectibles  Thank you so much for everything.


----------



## unravel (Sep 8, 2014)

Ouch sold out but w/e and I don't have to worry surfing the net while the teacher is discussing


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

Putting my rant about the Collectibles (or the users lol) aside...

The Podcast was wicked. I really enjoyed it!
And the theme layout is an awesome idea! Especially when I want to check TBT in a lecture theatre with 100 people sitting above and behind me haha.

Great job guys.
This is my favourite forum and the staff/admin and mods do a top notch job, so thank you 

I'm looking forward to the winter now


----------



## xanisha (Sep 8, 2014)

The podcast is really cute, I'm glad I listened to it! Thank you guys so much for doing it c:


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 8, 2014)

I always seem to miss out on the collectables, darn. Anyway nice updates mayne and the discreet mode is sweet


----------



## Gandalf (Sep 8, 2014)

Why didn't anyone tell me there was god dang restock today!?!


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 8, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me there was god dang restock today!?!



I'll trade you my ice creams for your white feather ;D *coughs* /runsaway


----------



## WonderK (Sep 8, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me there was god dang restock today!?!



Because. You're Gandalf. Gandalf knows all.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me there was god dang restock today!?!



Whattttt 0_o lol


----------



## Gandalf (Sep 8, 2014)

Kidding, sleep > popsicles. Glad you are all enjoying the podcast.

They made me get up at 6am for it!


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 8, 2014)

Podcast is amazing! Thanks so much for updating


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 8, 2014)

Awesome podcast, and a big thank you to Kaiaa for organizing a couple of really fun contests. 

I appreciate this so, so much, and congratulations to the rest of the winners!


----------



## Farobi (Sep 8, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Ouch sold out but w/e and I don't have to worry surfing the net while the teacher is discussing



I know that feel 

Well, to avoid a warning, I'd like to say that I missed the event! Screw timezones!! 

Also I love that Undercover idea. Thanks for that, Jeremy!


----------



## Cress (Sep 8, 2014)

Just wondering, but will you ever have other members be on the podcast as well?


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm happy everyone is enjoying the new collectibles and the podcast! Please feel free to leave your feedback too so we can improve. We won't take anything to heart 

Future podcasts have not been officially planned but we've got a few ideas in mind so stay tuned!


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 8, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I'm happy everyone is enjoying the new collectibles and the podcast! Please feel free to leave your feedback too so we can improve. We won't take anything to heart


The new profile layout does not much bother me, though I prefer the old one, as well. I suppose it being an alternate layout option would be problematic, especially with future updates to the forum, so I am absolutely fine with the new one. 

Also, I second, third, quadruple, or whatever the motion to make avatars on the topics listing page optional. I know this feature seems big in the latest version of a few other forum software, such as IPB, or in newer software such as xenForo, but I only really liked it in the more 'minimalistic' feeling default xenForo layout. I feel like it adds a little more 'bulk' in loading than would be preferable for too big a minority. Speaking out of my you know where on this one, as I know nothing about running a forum, especially from a technical standpoint. 



Gandalf said:


> Why didn't anyone tell me there was god dang restock today!?!


Lol.



mogyay said:


> i've been here for a while now and i feel i should start participating in the the tragic game that is collectibles, are restocks completely random or is there some sort of notification telling us when it will happen (i know there was a countdown but that's the first time i've seen that i feel)? also congrats whoever got the cute summer goodies


The previous restock also occurred on the eighth, and was in conjunction with the addition of a new monthly birthstone. This is a 'historical' clue, if I may. As for a more direct clue, administrators have been commenting on an imminent restock in replies in the Bell Tree HQ, so one way to get an idea is to periodically scan topics in that forum. Then of course there was the banner countdown announcement about thirty minutes before the restock took place. That announcement did not mention a restock specifically, but the older members understand a Bell Tree Direct to mean an imminent restock. 



BlueLeaf said:


> Wow I got all the collectables I wanted even with slow internet and withdrawing bells


Congratulations. I am glad your goal was reached despite the setbacks. 



xxxmadison said:


> Um, when I went to check out all of my items in my cart were gone.
> What gives?


Sorry that happened to you. I was fortunate to learn only shortly before restock that even if added to cart the collectible is not yours until after checkout, so I went into restock thinking to grab the rare item I wanted and running as fast as possible.


----------



## Justin (Sep 8, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Just wondering, but will you ever have other members be on the podcast as well?



We're definitely going to explore the idea of having some guests on the show.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 8, 2014)

I enjoyed the podcast as well~ listened to it while I was working. 
Hope to hear more in the future.


----------



## WonderK (Sep 8, 2014)

Justin said:


> We're definitely going to explore the idea of having some guests on the show.



*raises hand*


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 8, 2014)

The podcast:

It's hard to tell who's talking. Can you guys say your names before each and every time you talk. Thanksss.

Seriously though. Can you each be assigned an accent so we know who's who? Thankssss.

NO? 
fine.

It's a great idea anyway, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Jake (Sep 8, 2014)

Justin said:


> We're definitely going to explore the idea of having some guests on the show.



Jesus is the best guest please make it happen


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Jesus is the best guest please make it happen



#Jake4FirstEvaGuest


----------



## Jake (Sep 8, 2014)

spamurai said:


> #Jake4FirstEvaGuest



No, I keep my voice hidden soz


----------



## spamurai (Sep 8, 2014)

Jake. said:


> No, I keep my voice hidden soz



-_-


----------



## Cress (Sep 8, 2014)

I just hope this doesn't end up like the So Real! podcast. (Let's see how many people know about that!)


----------



## Lio Fotia (Sep 8, 2014)

Justin said:


> We're definitely going to explore the idea of having some guests on the show.



I can dream.


----------



## WonderK (Sep 8, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> I can dream.



Dreams are sometimes known to become reality. You never know.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 9, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> The podcast:
> 
> It's hard to tell who's talking. Can you guys say your names before each and every time you talk. Thanksss.
> 
> ...



We all do have different accents lol. The only two of us that have any sort of similar accent are Kaiaa and myself and I know we are distinguishable from each other.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 9, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> The podcast:
> 
> It's hard to tell who's talking. Can you guys say your names before each and every time you talk. Thanksss.
> 
> ...



Suggestion based off this? Maybe make like a text box in the bottom corner of the vid that changes and shows the name of the current speaker?


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

Had to be taking a nap during all of this fun. /cry

Very excited about the new collectibles. Now I can be satisfied once I have both and won't continue saving up for crazy feather dreams lol


----------



## Justin (Sep 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Suggestion based off this? Maybe make like a text box in the bottom corner of the vid that changes and shows the name of the current speaker?



No way, sorry.  We're not doing that much editing.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 9, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> We all do have different accents lol. The only two of us that have any sort of similar accent are Kaiaa and myself and I know we are distinguishable from each other.



lol
Actually, I had a difficult time with Jeremy, Justin and you.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 9, 2014)

Justin said:


> No way, sorry.  We're not doing that much editing.



Do captions then 


does a capital P seriously not work for


----------



## Flop (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey, you spelled "installment" wrong. Tsk tsk


----------



## Justin (Sep 9, 2014)

Flop said:


> Hey, you spelled "installment" wrong. Tsk tsk



It's spelled both ways actually.


----------



## Flop (Sep 9, 2014)

Justin said:


> It's spelled both ways actually.



Well, I've been proven wrong.

'Murican English though


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 9, 2014)

Wait, was there a banner a few minutes ago? They keep coming and going. 

It sure is exciting on TBT today!


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

Much excitement!
I love being part of this community <3
( No seriously TBT is my life )


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> Wait, was there a banner a few minutes ago? They keep coming and going.
> 
> It sure is exciting on TBT today!



I feel that. The new collectibles got me into a good mood lol


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 9, 2014)

^^ It's fun also when everyone comes together. We should have more events. 

I know they're a lot of work for, but since I don't have to do any of that work...hehe more events, more events


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 9, 2014)

;n; crying, didn't get a chance to buy the new collectibles.


----------



## Justin (Sep 9, 2014)

Since I posted it elsewhere, crossing posting here to be fair:



Justin said:


> Expect the next Beach Party restock sometime in the early morning PDT time.



We'll have plenty more stocked. There's enough out there that acquiring one through the market shouldn't be extraordinarily difficult either if necessary.


----------



## Jake (Sep 9, 2014)

Justin said:


> Since I posted it elsewhere, crossing posting here to be fair:



you should also send out a site wide email as well as PM every member just to make sure everyone sees it so you dont get any complaints!!1!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 9, 2014)

Justin said:


> Since I posted it elsewhere, crossing posting here to be fair:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll have plenty more stocked. There's enough out there that acquiring one through the market shouldn't be extraordinarily difficult either if necessary.


Hmm... I live in PDT time but I hope you don't mean before 8 am lol.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> you should also send out a site wide email as well as PM every member just to make sure everyone sees it so you dont get any complaints!!1!







Don't give me a warning, yikes!

Also people are having giveaways on the market place.

There, I'm safe now.


----------



## Laurina (Sep 9, 2014)

Restocking right when I start my shift at work. Typical. 

I was given orders to thank Justin for his generosity, so thank you BJubs. 

I'll have to check out what all the Podcast stuff is about after I get off work, but it sounds exciting. Hope it works out.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 9, 2014)

I didn't get any!  If it wasn't for the generosity of a friend, I wouldn't have gotten the beach collectibles.  So, venting (not against the forum, just against my phone), it was so freaking slow!  I saw the restock happening, had things in my cart, only for it to disappear.  I hate my phone.  

Also, what tripped me up was that the "Shop" button disappeared?  So I had to get my bells out of ABD, then try to buy, which also made it hard.  

Oh, the new collectibles themselves are really cute!  Thanks Kaiaa for organizing and doing all this.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 9, 2014)

It's a Shame they restocked when I was asleep, I missed out on all the collectables. Now I will have to pay lots to buy them from someone, I have a feeling it will be about 500 tbt or maybe more   It happened at 1am my time which is quite inconvenient because I go to bed at 11pm


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 9, 2014)

The beginning music of the pod-cast, is so funny.  Reminds me of morning news show music.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 9, 2014)

Even the next restock is 2:00 for me.


----------



## Lock (Sep 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Even the next restock is 2:00 for me.



I forgot what I was gunna post cause I saw your signature. 
What is that thing?


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 9, 2014)

Super happy that Lassy's collectible was put in the shop too, it's so pretty!!!! Too bad I didn't get one yet, hehe. 

 I'll probably listen to the podcast at some point just so I can laugh at everyone.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 9, 2014)

Next restock is 12:30am fir me :3 

I'm so thankful that someone generously gifted me one of the collectables ;-;


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 9, 2014)

Holy **** TBT undercover is amazing

KGB users everywhere rejoice


----------



## Lock (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh yeah besides the cheerleader crab XD so there is another restock? I'm kinda slow with my awareness to things. 

Also congrats to the winners! I loved the sand castle idea and I hope you guys decide to do more like it! I gotta redeem my pony collection whenever I get a chance.  Im pretty sure I'm gunna make it my thing. 

Kudos to the podcast!


----------



## Lassy (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow, I am so happy my Popsicle got it's own collectible *^*
(Thanks again to everyone who voted for it <3 )
Too bad I wasn't here for the Restocks, would have liked to have several of my collectible :9 
But glad I got one of each nevertheless ^^


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

How come everyone knows when the next restock time is?


----------



## Lassy (Sep 9, 2014)

spamurai said:


> How come everyone knows when the next restock time is?



I have no idea when there is another one o^o
Apparently it'll be when it's the morning in PDT time?


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

> Danielkang2 said:
> 
> 
> > Even the next restock is 2:00 for me.
> ...





Lassy said:


> I have no idea when there is another one o^o
> Apparently it'll be when it's the morning in PDT time?



These guys seem to know... Is it 2:30 PDT now?
It's 10:30am GMT+1... I only had 4 hours sleep last night... I really don't wanna missed the restock lol


----------



## kassie (Sep 9, 2014)

I _think_ they may be guessing. I looked earlier and didn't find anywhere where Justin said another restock time. Just early morning PDT time.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

serenderpity said:


> I _think_ they may be guessing. I looked earlier and didn't find anywhere where Justin said another restock time. Just early morning PDT time.



Ah ok... that makes sense


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 9, 2014)

Dang, I was sleeping, why my timezone is so troll? cries* Congrats to everyone that has obtained them!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 9, 2014)

Is there going to be another restock? If not.... *cries*
If so when?


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow I love the new ice cream designs , hopefully I'll be able to grab some next restock.


----------



## Snype (Sep 9, 2014)

Will you be restocking the Japanese letters again?


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

Sakuro7 said:


> Will you be restocking the Japanese letters again?



I think it's only the summer collectibles :/


----------



## Debra (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow. Missed it because I was sleeping. -sits in sad corner-

Also, respect to everyone who hoards these collectibles just to resell them.


----------



## Darkbrussel (Sep 9, 2014)

-sigh-... I think I'll never ever get any of those nice badges of cherry or peach and the chocolate cake o; and the beach party ones.... Since people want to go all greedy and only think of them as a market for TBT, while others just want to collect them :c


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

Debra said:


> Also, respect to everyone who hoards these collectibles just to resell them.



I hope this is sarcasm :L
I think it's plain greedy when people do that.

I was only 7 minutes after they went live (which was cos I randomly woke up and couldn't sleep; I'm in GMT+1) and I missed the restock so :/


----------



## kassie (Sep 9, 2014)

I missed it by a few minutes too. I just happened to check TBT on my phone when I was in class and noticed. It sucks but oh well. ;;


----------



## Debra (Sep 9, 2014)

spamurai said:


> I hope this is sarcasm :L
> I think it's plain greedy when people do that.
> 
> I was only 7 minutes after they went live (which was cos I randomly woke up and couldn't sleep; I'm in GMT+1) and I missed the restock so :/



You're right. And yes, I was being sarcastic. It's crazy how fast it goes.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

Debra said:


> You're right. And yes, I was being sarcastic. It's crazy how fast it goes.



*online
oops, typo... but you knew what I meant XD

The next restock is apparently going to be early morning PDT
(so I think that's 3 - 4 hours from now) Hopefully this gives us some heads up


----------



## Debra (Sep 9, 2014)

spamurai said:


> *online
> oops, typo... but you knew what I meant XD
> 
> The next restock is apparently going to be early morning PDT
> (so I think that's 3 - 4 hours from now) Hopefully this gives us some heads up



Good, good, another chance :3 Fingers crossed and good luck. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 9, 2014)

Are they restocking other collectibles too?


----------



## Lassy (Sep 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Are they restocking other collectibles too?



I think it'll only be the beach collectibles :3


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 9, 2014)

That's too bad.  Also in about how much time will the restock be?


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> That's too bad.  Also in about how much time will the restock be?



I was wondering that too


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> That's too bad.  Also in about how much time will the restock be?



I guess they'll put up a banner again with a countdown timer, hopefully.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 9, 2014)

There was a countdown timer for the last one?! 0.o I'm so mad. My timezone. I didn't even see the timer. I was at school before the restock.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> There was a countdown timer for the last one?! 0.o



Yeh, for an hour.
But maybe that was for the Direct, which just so happened to be the time the restock went live...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 9, 2014)

spamurai said:


> I guess they'll put up a banner again with a countdown timer, hopefully.



Really? Oh my gosh lol


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

Vannilllabeth said:


> Really? Oh my gosh lol



That's why it was so slow loading and timing out. Everyone knew when to refresh lol


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 9, 2014)

I would have liked to have seen it.... Stupid school


----------



## kassie (Sep 9, 2014)

I hope they do that for the next Bell Tree Direct, too. ; w; And that I'm actually available next time.
I'd really like to finish my letter set . w.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 9, 2014)

ninja'd by serenderpity again lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vannilllabeth said:


> I would have liked to have seen it.... Stupid school


^x100


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 9, 2014)

serenderpity said:


> I hope they do that for the next Bell Tree Direct, too. ; w; And that I'm actually available next time.
> I'd really like to finish my letter set . w.



I wish you luck!


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

serenderpity said:


> I hope they do that for the next Bell Tree Direct, too. ; w; And that I'm actually available next time.
> I'd really like to finish my letter set . w.



Me too 



Danielkang2 said:


> ninja'd by serenderpity again lol



:')


----------



## kassie (Sep 9, 2014)

Vannilllabeth said:


> I wish you luck!


Thank you! 



spamurai said:


> Me too


Good luck ^-^ I know how hard it can be getting them from the TBT Marketplace. ._.


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 9, 2014)

Yay I got the ice creams .


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

No letter restocks for EU people :'(


----------



## Sholee (Sep 9, 2014)

FYI... i love the undercover TBT mode, 
now i can check TBT during work!


----------



## hzl (Sep 9, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Wow, I am so happy my Popsicle got it's own collectible *^*
> (Thanks again to everyone who voted for it <3 )
> Too bad I wasn't here for the Restocks, would have liked to have several of my collectible :9
> But glad I got one of each nevertheless ^^


your popsicle is the cutest <3


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 9, 2014)

spamurai said:


> No letter restocks for EU people :'(



I hope Australia gets a restock :c I'm waiting D:


----------



## Zane (Sep 9, 2014)

Did the 3rd restock happen already? I was at work. @_@


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes it did. It lasted 20sec literally. I didn't get anything because of a glitch.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

Zane said:


> Did the 3rd restock happen already? I was at work. @_@



Yeh, it happened a couple of hours ago...

I dunno how many restocks they're planning on doing, or if that was the last...
Only the first restock saw more letters and fruits though >.<


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 9, 2014)

There is a restock every day for a week lol But only 50 of each beach collectible. No others.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Yes it did. It lasted 20sec literally. I didn't get anything because of a glitch.



What? Are you kidding me? ;-;


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Yes it did. It lasted 20sec literally. I didn't get anything because of a glitch.


I'm pretty sure everyone knows that now. 



spamurai said:


> Yeh, it happened a couple of hours ago...
> 
> I dunno how many restocks they're planning on doing, or if that was the last...
> Only the first restock saw more letters and fruits though >.<



I didn't see any fruits/letters restocked this time. ;*(


----------



## f11 (Sep 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Yes it did. It lasted 20sec literally. I didn't get anything because of a glitch.


if it was in your cart someone bought it before you, it wasn't a glitch. Even if you pressed the buy after the cart, someone prolly came faster. But it  actually lasted 2mins.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 9, 2014)

No I am not. ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Crystal I've told you already. there were 5 popsicles in my cart. Each of them were 495 tbt instead of 99. Then my total cost was 2475 and it gave me nothing.


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 9, 2014)

spamurai said:


> Yeh, it happened a couple of hours ago...
> 
> I dunno how many restocks they're planning on doing, or if that was the last...
> Only the first restock saw more letters and fruits though >.<



There was a restock? :O but I've been refreshing and none :O


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> There is a restock every day for a week lol But only 50 of each beach collectible. No others.



Oh, I didn't know that :O



gnoixaim said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone knows that now.
> 
> I didn't see any fruits/letters restocked this time. ;*(



It only happened on the first restock, when the Direct went live.
Hopefully they'll have more in the future... I would love to collect the letters the most.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 9, 2014)

rosabelle said:


> There was a restock? :O but I've been refreshing and none :O



I've been refreshing too but nothing.. ;-;


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 9, 2014)

spamurai said:


> It only happened on the first restock, when the Direct went live.
> Hopefully they'll have more in the future... I would love to collect the letters the most.



I know, I meant for this mornings restock. There weren't any letters/fruits restocked.


----------



## f11 (Sep 9, 2014)

It was at 6 am PST and the collectibles were sold out at 6:02 PST


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes only beach collectibles from now on.


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 9, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I've been refreshing too but nothing.. ;-;



You're in Australia right? so it's pretty late there now :O and I'm around Asia so maybe there isn't any restock around our area yet? LOL wishful thinking ;o;


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 9, 2014)

ah, the restock lasted 2 min. Crystal is right.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 9, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> It was at 6 am PST and the collectibles were sold out at 6:02 PST



I swore I read someone it was 8am. Dammit ;-;


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 9, 2014)

It's about 1:18 am I figure in Australia. I live close to Au.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> I know, I meant for this mornings restock. There weren't any letters/fruits restocked.



Yeh :/
I was hoping for a couple of letters xD

Oh well, next time


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> It's about 1:18 am I figure in Australia. I live close to Au.



12:50. C:


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 9, 2014)

So i am noticing, ever since the site upgrade, this site is crashing my web browser (safari) more when i am on my ipad.  My laptop and even phone, no problem, but my ipad, like crazy.  And my ipad is fairly new.  Just reporting back.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 9, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> No I am not. ;_;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Crystal I've told you already. there were 5 popsicles in my cart. Each of them were 495 tbt instead of 99. Then my total cost was 2475 and it gave me nothing.



Having it in your cart doesn't mean it's reserved and out of the shop. You need to click check out. I highly doubt you spent 2475 and got no collectibles as it would show on your transaction log but if that's the case then you can show the Mods your transaction log and maybe get a refund?


----------



## Tessie (Sep 9, 2014)

d00d i love this undercover soooo much, im using it right now while im in my university computer lab


----------



## Waluigi (Sep 9, 2014)

yes now i can chat to you instead of doing work
the universe is a better place

Also Ice cream YES


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 9, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> So i am noticing, ever since the site upgrade, this site is crashing my web browser (safari) more when i am on my ipad.  My laptop and even phone, no problem, but my ipad, like crazy.  And my ipad is fairly new.  Just reporting back.



Have you tried using the mobile theme instead then?


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 9, 2014)

First of all, huge thanks for all the hard work in putting together these wonderful contest & activities!!
This would be the first time I experience a BTD, along w/an 'official' event, so it's all quite exciting.

- Love the new summer-y collectibles. Because of the incredible lag when it first went live, I was unable to purchase anything. 
It's MOST WONDERFUL though, that there's this immediate restock after the initial batch sold out.
(around 5:10PM PST I think), if not for that, I won't be able to grab a few popsicles in one go.

The ice cream swirls were all sold out by the time I managed to get back in (again, laaag) 
but eventually I have them, thanks to my good pals here who were kind enough to send a few my way <3

- Love the new TBT Undercover mode as well. It is so smooth a lot more, eh, 'discreet'. 

- The new user profile is quite lovely too. Looking forward to the upcoming new tweaks to the profile, and across the forum.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 9, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> So i am noticing, ever since the site upgrade, this site is crashing my web browser (safari) more when i am on my ipad.  My laptop and even phone, no problem, but my ipad, like crazy.  And my ipad is fairly new.  Just reporting back.



But we haven't really upgraded anything.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 9, 2014)

Do you think that all the restocks this week will be before 8 am PDT?


----------



## Sholee (Sep 9, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Do you think that all the restocks this week will be before 8 am PDT?



i doubt it, i would think the mods would do different times to give everyone a chance to grab them


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 9, 2014)

other than the restock in the morning today, has another one happened?


----------



## Sholee (Sep 9, 2014)

nope


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

Not since then, check the number of collectibles that have been sold. Should be 350 each.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 9, 2014)

I see. thanks friends [:


----------



## koolkat (Sep 9, 2014)

Will the beach party summer collectables be restocked again or did I miss the restock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 ?


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 9, 2014)

koolkat said:


> Will the beach party summer collectables be restocked again or did I miss the restock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You missed today's restock. I think they restock it every day this week?


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

500 of them in total will be released, only 350 have been sold of each for now. So 150 more will be available in time.


----------



## koolkat (Sep 9, 2014)

Phew! Thank you ^_^!


----------



## spamurai (Sep 9, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> But we haven't really upgraded anything.



It was probably just high traffic or a coincidence.


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 9, 2014)

ITS NOT FAIR I WAS AT SCHOOL!!!!


----------



## epona (Sep 9, 2014)

made a sly guest appearance in the screenshot #lad

congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 9, 2014)

Restock tomorrow?


----------



## Justin (Sep 9, 2014)

Tomorrow's restock will be in the afternoon PDT time.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 9, 2014)

Justin said:


> Tomorrow's restock will be in the afternoon PDT time.



Thank you for the response Justin


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 9, 2014)

Justin said:


> Tomorrow's restock will be in the afternoon PDT time.



Yass I get out of school early tomorrow, so hopefully I can catch it ^_^


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 9, 2014)

Justin said:


> Tomorrow's restock will be in the afternoon PDT time.


Afternoon or early evening? Lol... sorryif you can't say...


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

Justin said:


> Tomorrow's restock will be in the *afternoon* PDT time.



He said afternoon, bruh. There was a countdown before the restock this time, so there probably will be next time too.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm using Undercover in school right now.  Such an awesome feature~
Also I'm going to make a wild guess by predicting that the remaining summer collectible will be released together with the Apple? Either way, can't wait for that either!

Also, 7000th post~~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I'm using Undercover in school right now.  Such an awesome feature~
> Also I'm going to make a wild guess by predicting that the remaining summer collectible will be released together with the Apple? Either way, can't wait for that either!
> 
> Also, 7000th post~~


Did I read apple? Count me in lol!



Ahri said:


> He said afternoon, bruh. There was a countdown before the restock this time, so there probably will be next time too.


That was for the Direct, not the restock.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 10, 2014)

Was there another restock while I was at school?!?!


----------



## Justin (Sep 10, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Also I'm going to make a wild guess by predicting that the remaining summer collectible will be released



I usually avoid answering any speculation, but I just want to clear up that we have no plans for releasing the other summer collectibles. We only intended to release the winner in 1st place, the popsicle was a bonus since the votes were ridiculously close.

No comment on the apple.  (guess we should have released it today... heh)


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 10, 2014)

Omg, am dying... Apple?!?  I going to try to be on ALL the time.


----------



## Javocado (Sep 10, 2014)

An Apple, you say? ;D


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 10, 2014)

a-apple? 

though seriously it would be cool to have a moon cake collectible (Autumn Moon) ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

The Apple is finally near! Thank you Justin. I said nothing....


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 10, 2014)

Apple!!!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 10, 2014)

When? I want to witness the tears and complaining live as it happens


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 10, 2014)

Wait, wait, i think he is saying maybe they could have done it to match the Apple iphone launches.  I dont think he is confirming the apple speculation...


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 10, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> Wait, wait, i think he is saying maybe they could have done it to match the Apple iphone launches.  I dont think he is confirming the apple speculation...



Yes that makes sense xD my dad got up 2am to watch it last night


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 10, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> Wait, wait, i think he is saying maybe they could have done it to match the Apple iphone launches.  I dont think he is confirming the apple speculation...


Ah of course.
Well I am ready whenever the apple comes. Tomorrow or not haha.


----------



## Justin (Sep 10, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> Wait, wait, i think he is saying maybe they could have done it to match the Apple iphone launches.  I dont think he is confirming the apple speculation...



Oh dear yes this is what I meant.

I'm not confirming anything!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 10, 2014)

Is there going to be another beach restock today? If so, what time?


----------



## spamurai (Sep 10, 2014)

Justin said:


> No comment on the apple.  (guess we should have released it today... heh)


Haha... I'm not sure if this is a clue or a reference to the Keynote...



Skyfall said:


> Wait, wait, i think he is saying maybe they could have done it to match the Apple iphone launches.  I dont think he is confirming the apple speculation...



Ahhhh xD I was wondering this as I was reading it lol.



Vannilllabeth said:


> Yes that makes sense xD my dad got up 2am to watch it last night



Luckily it was on at 10:00 GMT+1 for me 



Justin said:


> Oh dear yes this is what I meant.
> 
> I'm not confirming anything!



Ah man, I've been waiting for the apple. That way I can have a row of fruits ^^



Danielkang2 said:


> Is there going to be another beach restock today? If so, what time?



Justin said it will be Afternoon PDT time... So I'm guessing in about 10 hours from now?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 10, 2014)

Justin said:


> Oh dear yes this is what I meant.
> 
> I'm not confirming anything!



Well start confirming something dammit!

I want my native fruit.

and then release perfect fruit variants with Japanese letter-esque stock numbers so I can watch people ***** and moan how they weren't on to get the perfect fruit they wanted


----------



## hzl (Sep 10, 2014)

oh guys, the new profile makeover is perfect <3


----------



## Thunder (Sep 10, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Well start confirming something dammit!
> 
> I want my native fruit.
> 
> and then release perfect fruit variants with Japanese letter-esque stock numbers so I can watch people ***** and moan how they weren't on to get the perfect fruit they wanted



We can confirm that there is nothing to confirm at this time.


----------



## hzl (Sep 10, 2014)

Thunder said:


> We can confirm that there is nothing to confirm at this time.



I really liked this post :')

Also I'm gonna go check out the podcast now!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 10, 2014)

Ugh I'll be at school for the restock I think


----------



## Farobi (Sep 10, 2014)

At first I thought my 7k post was a waste considering how it was a mistake written in my part.

But I brought about a new topic. Which is nice


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 10, 2014)

Thunder said:


> We can confirm that there is nothing to confirm at this time.



Why do you think I made that post in the first place?

I'm sure everyone here knows there's nothing to confirm.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 10, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Why do you think I made that post in the first place?
> 
> I'm sure everyone here knows there's nothing to confirm.



That's #rude


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 10, 2014)

Has today's restock already happened? Just checking


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Sep 10, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Has today's restock already happened? Just checking



not yet


----------



## Eldin (Sep 10, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Has today's restock already happened? Just checking



Justin said afternoon and it's almost 12, so I don't think so! But I'd say soon. c:


----------



## Lassy (Sep 10, 2014)

8:50 pm where I live, I hope I won't be asleep when there's the restock 

praying for an apple collectible @_@


----------



## Eldin (Sep 10, 2014)

^ I second that, apples would be lovely. c: 

I've never caught a restock before but I'm at work just killing time so I'm hopeful, aha~


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 10, 2014)

Sholee said:


> i doubt it, i would think the mods would do different times to give everyone a chance to grab them



Just another heads up for you guys. Mods have absolutely *zero* ability to do anything with the shop. All we can do is buy from it just like you guys.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 10, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Just another heads up for you guys. Mods have absolutely *zero* ability to do anything with the shop. All we can do is buy from it just like you guys.



Oh I thought you could 
I remember Kaiaa restocked one peach, no?


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Sep 10, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Oh I thought you could
> I remember Kaiaa restocked one peach, no?



lol. Justin did that to keep her from getting lynched in the woods.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't think the should do the apple right now. I mean the beach collectibles are exciting and new still. Why rush to get the next thing? Then there will be a long time with no new thing, and it'll be a little boring here in comparison. I like that there's something to look forward to. I can't wait til the next big event, mabye Halloween??


----------



## spamurai (Sep 10, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> I don't think the should do the apple right now. I mean the beach collectibles are exciting and new still. Why rush to get the next thing? Then there will be a long time with no new thing, and it'll be a little boring here in comparison. I like that there's something to look forward to. I can't wait til the next big event, mabye Halloween??



Halloween soon 
Then a winter fair maybe 

I don't think we'll see an Apple until after new years :L


----------



## nard (Sep 10, 2014)

So, erm, any idea when the next restock will be? Gotta get some bells.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 10, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> So, erm, any idea when the next restock will be? Gotta get some bells.



Probably in about 45 mins,
If not, in an hour and 45 mins xD


----------



## nard (Sep 10, 2014)

spamurai said:


> Probably in about 45 mins,
> If not, in an hour and 45 mins xD




Really? Wow.


----------



## f11 (Sep 10, 2014)

got 3 chocolates and 2 popsicles


----------



## Zane (Sep 10, 2014)

WOW that was fast. Finally got the flippin ice cream tho, I can stop stalking for restocks now yayyy


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 10, 2014)

I got 2 popsicles and an ice cream! Yay!


----------



## Eldin (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah, that was quick holy~ ;o

I managed to get one of each though, yay! c:

I'm kind of amazed, considering the crap internet speed at my work.


----------



## xanisha (Sep 10, 2014)

OMG I finally got one of each! I'm so happy that I finally got to be apart of a restock <3


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 10, 2014)

It went so fast!  This time I can't even blame my phone, I am on the landline.  My fingers are just too slow...


----------



## Snype (Sep 10, 2014)

Congratulations everybody that got some things.

Didn't need anymore popsicles, got seven ice cream swirls though!


----------



## MC4pros (Sep 10, 2014)

I wish I got another set of the summer collectables! >.< 

Congrats to everybody that got collectables this restock!


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 10, 2014)

darn I missed out again >.<

ice cream swirl *sniff*


----------



## nard (Sep 10, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> darn I missed out again >.<
> 
> ice cream swirl *sniff*




I feel your pain.


----------



## S-A-M (Sep 10, 2014)

I missed it too.


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 10, 2014)

i got my 2 sets!


----------



## nard (Sep 10, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> i got my 2 sets!




Good for you!


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 10, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> darn I missed out again >.<
> 
> ice cream swirl *sniff*



If its any consolation, i was on and watching the countdown happen.  I got 1 icecream swirl in my cart, checked out... And never got it.  It was bought before i could check out.  So yeah, it was suuuuuper fast.  I think there is 2 more restocks though.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 10, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> If its any consolation, i was on and watching the countdown happen.  I got 1 icecream swirl in my cart, checked out... And never got it.  It was bought before i could check out.  So yeah, it was suuuuuper fast.  I think there is 2 more restocks though.



yup. During the direct I was lucky enough to get the Popsicle ^^


----------



## Snype (Sep 10, 2014)

I am selling the collectibles.

Sorry for hogging everybody but that is what you have to do.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 10, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> got 3 chocolates and 2 popsicles



Chocolates? Cakes? :O

I missed the restock lol...


----------



## nard (Sep 10, 2014)

Sakuro7 said:


> I am selling the collectibles.
> 
> Sorry for hogging everybody but that is what you have to do.




I don't understand why we have to. You COULD just let everyone get one.


----------



## Eldin (Sep 10, 2014)

@spamurai: I think she means the ice cream swirl (it looks like chocolate swirled). I saw the countdown and I'm pretty sure all that was restocked were the swirls and popsicles (unless I'm blind, somebody please correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Snype (Sep 10, 2014)

It's first come and first serve after all, so whoever is the fastest. 

I will sit out of the last restock so other people can have a chance.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 10, 2014)

Eldin said:


> @spamurai: I think she means the ice cream swirl (it looks like chocolate swirled). I saw the countdown and I'm pretty sure all that was restocked were the swirls and popsicles (unless I'm blind, somebody please correct me if I'm wrong).



Oh good xD
I was like, nooooooooo :O lol.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 10, 2014)

Eldin said:


> @spamurai: I think she means the ice cream swirl (it looks like chocolate swirled). I saw the countdown and I'm pretty sure all that was restocked were the swirls and popsicles (unless I'm blind, somebody please correct me if I'm wrong).



Just the summer collectible were restocked


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Sep 10, 2014)

Eldin said:


> @spamurai: I think she means the ice cream swirl (it looks like chocolate swirled). I saw the countdown and I'm pretty sure all that was restocked were the swirls and popsicles (unless I'm blind, somebody please correct me if I'm wrong).



It was the ice cream and popsicle only


----------



## Edzers (Sep 10, 2014)

time to wait for next restock. when is it anyways lol


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 10, 2014)

spamurai said:


> Halloween soon
> Then a winter fair maybe
> 
> I don't think we'll see an Apple until after new years :L



Woohoo! I can't wait, I'm sure it'll be fun~


----------



## LilD (Sep 10, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> Woohoo! I can't wait, I'm sure it'll be fun~




Maybe Apple around Halloween? Bobbing for apples is a fall activity.  Just a hunch 

However long, can't wait!


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 10, 2014)

Why is September birthstone only 199?


----------



## Edzers (Sep 10, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Why is September birthstone only 199?



read the op


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh. I see it


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 10, 2014)

Nyx81 said:


> Maybe Apple around Halloween? Bobbing for apples is a fall activity.  Just a hunch
> 
> However long, can't wait!



Hmm, I really think they should save the apple for a boring time of year when there's nothing else happening. We're coming up on holidays and possible events that could match those holidays...and there could be other collectibles related to those events.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 10, 2014)

Just want to chime in that i really like the counter for the restock.  Makes it a tad less frenzied, and sort of builds the excitement.  I havent done too well, i bought most of mine at the market, but this is fun.  . Makes sitting besides hubby watching his bad tv shows bearable.  Ha, ha.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 10, 2014)

That restock was crazy lightening fast. :0 I was just about to get in the shower when I got on here to check and it was in 10 minutes. I didn't even know there was a restock tonight. I just got really _reeeeeaaaaaallly_ lucky. I still can't believe they went that fast! :0


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bcat said:


> That restock was crazy lightening fast. :0 I was just about to get in the shower when I got on here to check and it was in 10 minutes. I didn't even know there was a restock tonight. I just got really _reeeeeaaaaaallly_ lucky. I still can't believe they went that fast! :0



It's faster when other collectibles are restocked. The stock lasted 1 minute at least


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 10, 2014)

Ok, so we need to start asking for hints about when the next one is...


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 10, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> Ok, so we need to start asking for hints about when the next one is...



There is one every day. 50 are stocked everyday.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 10, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Why do you think I made that post in the first place?
> 
> I'm sure everyone here knows there's nothing to confirm.



Yes, but it's confirmed now.


----------



## Edzers (Sep 10, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> Ok, so we need to start asking for hints about when the next one is...



Ok Then.

HINT PLOX ADMINS/MODS


----------



## Justin (Sep 10, 2014)

No hints this time! Countdown will go up in the Shop ~30 minutes prior, be there or be circle!


----------



## Edzers (Sep 10, 2014)

Justin said:


> No hints this time! Countdown will go up in the Shop ~30 minutes prior, be there or be circle!



yay. Now i have to wake up at 6am.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 10, 2014)

Just pay the extra 50-100 tbt in marketplace and get some sleep. Why are people so crazy


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 10, 2014)

Sholee said:


> Just pay the extra 50-100 tbt in marketplace and get some sleep. Why are people so crazy



People like the hunt!  Yes, but I know what you mean.  I just bought the extra ones I wanted at the market place.  No doubt these will drop in price over time, but I viewed it as a convenience cost.  I don't have to stalk the site like crazy... and it was a decent donation to the sellers I bought from.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 10, 2014)

Kaiaa's Voice :3


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 11, 2014)

Will the letters restock? ;-;

I missed the first time when they did


----------



## Lassy (Sep 11, 2014)

I've never seen the countdown 
How does it look like? '^'


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 11, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I've never seen the countdown
> How does it look like? '^'



Oh I should have screen shot it, I was going to

- - - Post Merge - - -

So no more letter restocks?


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 11, 2014)

They have restocked alredy, no? TT


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 11, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> They have restocked alredy, no? TT



Yeah about 8:30am my time this morning and it's now 8:30pm so 12 hours ago

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I think they go by PDT and it's only like 3am there so


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 11, 2014)

Wait today's restock already happened?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 11, 2014)

yes sorry.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Sep 11, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Wait today's restock already happened?



Yes, It was aimed for the European players.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ugh... oh well. Thanks


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 11, 2014)

I got the restock. It was the best time for me.


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 11, 2014)

At what time was in GMT? Tomorrow there will be one? At what hour?


----------



## Snype (Sep 11, 2014)

I am European and I missed it.

What time was it?


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sakuro7 said:


> I am European and I missed it.
> 
> What time was it?



I think 9 a.m. your time. It was 4 a.m. for me ( I was sleeping) and a slow time on the forum


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 11, 2014)

It was about midnight for me.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 11, 2014)

9am for me


----------



## Gregriii (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh, too early ;v;


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Canada Pacific. What time would it be for me?


----------



## Zura (Sep 11, 2014)

What time does it restock?* CST*


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Sep 11, 2014)

Vaati said:


> What time does it restock?* CST*



There is one more Beach restock tomorrow  on Friday.The time isn't set.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Anyone have any leads for Canada Pacific time?


----------



## Snype (Sep 11, 2014)

There is no set time for restocks, you will just have to look out.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh..


----------



## CookingOkasan (Sep 11, 2014)

Loved the podcast guys! I definitely think it's something you should keep doing every once in a while!


----------



## spamurai (Sep 11, 2014)

Justin said:


> No hints this time! Countdown will go up in the Shop ~30 minutes prior, be there or be circle!



Love this saying ^^
Definitely going to try and use it in the future :L



Vannilllabeth said:


> Oh I should have screen shot it, I was going to
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So no more letter restocks?



I was hoping for one more letter restock...
Been trying to get the remaining letters since I joined the forum lol


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 12, 2014)

If the restock is about 3 PM PDT I might get some


----------



## Zura (Sep 12, 2014)

Yay I got one


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you for releasing so many, and at so many different times throughout the week.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for releasing so many collectibles.


----------



## Justin (Sep 12, 2014)

Crossover from Restock thread:



Justin said:


> Glad to see in the logs some new people managed to grab this time!
> 
> Think we've covered nearly every time of the day now, except for one or maybe two blocks, one of which will be tomorrow's! Work it out yourself!


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 12, 2014)

Ooh, that's great news!  I was under the impression that the last restock was happening today; good to know we have some weekend restocks to look forward to.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 12, 2014)

I agree, this was a really fun way of doing it. It was still exciting to get them. Even if someone missed the restocking, they had a few chances to get the items. And if someone comes along later and wants to get them on the market, there will be a lot of sellers, so it'll still be a fair price. I hope they consider doing other restocks in the future this way too.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeh, it was really awesome to have multiple restocks. Especially enough to cover all the regions/time zones.

Just a shame the letters only got restocked the once... I guess that's how you retain their rarity though.
I will complete them one day xD

Thanks guys.


----------

